# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Tejinder Bhatti, MD speaks with Spencer Kobren

## tbtadmin

Not All Body Hair Is Created Equal - What Works Best For Surgical Hair Restoration?

----------

